# Pico Leather Pouch



## Marechal (15/9/16)

Anybody know where I can get hold of a leather pouch for a Pico, something like this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Marechal said:


> Anybody know where I can get hold of a leather pouch for a Pico, something like this...



Usualy people like fasttech have that sort of stuff. Maybe habe a squiz. I know they had rubber sleeves for the pico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

